# Hymer model



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

HI, 
Does anyone know the difference between the Hymer B-class and the Hymer B-class Classic. I thought that the classic had the sloping roof instead of the rounded roof but does not seem to be the case. Is the sloping roof the old model? 
Matt.


----------



## 95602 (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Matt
Yes, the sloping roof over the cab is the old model.
The B Classic I think may be a slight upgrade on the older model.
Regards
Pat


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

basically it is Hymer's policy that each time a new B-class is launched the old model will continue to be sold as "Classic". 

However there may be more differences, e.g. there are usually less different interior layouts available with the Classics. And the Classics have no double floor.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Classic was first released when the new fully integrated, rounded front was introduced to the B-series. As you refer to, the classic retained the separate sloping-fronted roof from the previous B-Class.

Both were then on the standard Fiat Chassis. B-Class was subsequently moved to Alko chassis, and the Classic then gained the fully integrated roof, but retained the cheaper standard Fiat Chassis.

The Chassis difference is the major remaining constructional difference between the two (though, of course, there are layout and equipment differences differences). Essentially, the B-Classic is 'last year's' (not literally), B-Class.


----------



## 96410 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi Robin Hood,
Thanks for reply, but i have a 2000 model with the rounded roof so is mine on the old chassis or the new Alco.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

Easy to tell, the Al-Ko chassis is galvanised and double-floored, bolted to the back end of the 'cab' unit (not actually a cab but a chassis-cowl unit). Original Fiat is the obvious original chassis with no join.

You could look underneath.........but.....

In 2002 (I have a brochure) , both B-Class B-Classic 544 were still on the original Fiat chassis, with the body style (roof) being the difference.

The B-Class changed to Al-Ko either 2003 or 2004 model year.

So you have the Fiat chassis.


----------

